# Jackal is alive in 2009



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome love the costume


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice buckinghammanor, and welcome to the forum. Your Jackal costume is awesome. My girlfriend did the Jackal a couple of times over the past few years. There are a few pics of her wearing it in my folders. Very scary costume!!!!


----------



## buckinghammanor (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks so much, i have other pics as i learn the forum and will post them. some of the cage before, during and after painting.

by the way, great pics in your folders. like the cage on her head...


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome, awesome costume!! love it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very very nice and creepy as anything!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nicely done. Welcome to the forum. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Great bunch of folks here.

The costume looks great!!


----------

